# Connectivity package question



## frake3 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hello,

Looking for some help, I have a 2014 LT that was a government owned fleet vehicle. I am fairly certain that the connectivity package was not installed on this vehicle. The usb and aux ports are missing from the center console (the holes are there just no adapters). Is this something that I can add myself? Could someone give me the correct GM part number?

Thanks for your expertise


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

If the aux port and usb ports were not installed at the factory, you will not have the proper body wiring harness installed either.


----------

